# Diego Sanchez: Post Fight Comments



## FightOfTheNight (Sep 23, 2009)

> Last night BJ Penn handed Diego Sanchez the most definitive loss of his career in a five round clinic at UFC 107.
> 
> Sanchez was dropped to the canvas early in the first round as the two fighters made good on their promise to meet in the center of the cage. Though he recovered, Sanchez never got a foothold in the fight, and in the fifth, a rare head kick from Penn opened up a large cut on his forehead that forced the referee to call an end to the bout.
> 
> ...



Source: fightofthenight.com


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

8 vs 150 strikes?!

I mean, BJ dominated but this stat seems ridiculous! Did Diego really only connect with 8 strikes? And BJ averaged 30 per round!? That's an obscene difference... mind you, it is fightmetric we are talking about.

Anyway... Diego wants to go back to WW and dance the same dance with GSP = 5 rounds of lose.


----------



## FightOfTheNight (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's the fightmetric link


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

FightOfTheNight said:


> Here's the fightmetric link


I'm not doubting that the site or stat exist... more saying that I find Fightmetric to be very bias.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

those stats seem pretty accurate, not a hard fight to count strikes in and i really cant remember an exchange off hand that Diego hit anything noteworthy and that's saying alot for a 5 rounder. Diego got completely schooled in every aspect of the fight and really doesnt have much to build on in terms of a rematch or what he can do differently. He can't strike with BJ, he can't take BJ down and he doesnt have the power to KO or rock BJ imo. He is basically in a Jon Fitch type situation now, even if he beat Kenflo then what?? Nobody wants to see this fight again imo


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Man, 0 for 27 on takedowns too.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

These stats are unheard of! I knew BJ would win but jesus, what a lopsided win!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

sworddemon said:


> Man, 0 for 27 on takedowns too.


Lol! This fight had some lop sided shit going down.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Thought the comment from Diego would be: "I got messed up"


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sometimes these blatant and brutal ass kickings prove to be a good thing. Whether Diego learns from this or allows it to eat him alive remains to be seen, but I'm guessing it'll be the former. He may never beat BJ Penn, but I think we'll see a different Diego after last night. For better or for worse.


----------



## zescstar (Apr 27, 2007)

i just hope diego comes back down to earth now.i cant stand his attitude and that dumb pissed off look on his face. bj used his aggresion against him and tooled him for 4 rounds.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow I didnt even see Diego hit BJ 8 times maybe once thats about it.


----------



## Trinity Killer (Dec 3, 2009)

*Painful fight as a Nightmare fan!!*

My god did BJ ever put a whoopin' on Diego last night, though I gotta give him props for not quitting. BJ showed emphatically why he's on top at 155, and hopefully Diego will train with the right people to improve his boxing and wrestling (Pacquio and GSP perhaps?)


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

zescstar said:


> i just hope diego comes back down to earth now.i cant stand his attitude and that dumb pissed off look on his face. bj used his aggresion against him and tooled him for 4 rounds.


I think Diego is a bit of a fruitcake but his intensity isn’t just some flaky gimmick, he really does believe in himself that much. Surviving the beating he took and never giving in impressed the hell out of me. Few other fighters are that tough or relentless.

I think being so focused with that much intensity is a detrement and not an asset.
Diego looked tense and stiff while BJ seemed relaxed and confident.
Diego didn’t seem capable of changing tactics in mid fight, the takedowns and redundant striking combos obviously weren’t working.

Diego is SO intense I sometimes expect him to commit suicide or join some religious cult.

Most of the so-called MMA “masters” usually fight very relaxed and calm.

Fedor, Silva, GSP, BJ, Shogun, Machida, never stiff or tense.


----------



## Skylaars (Jul 13, 2009)

FightOfTheNight said:


> Here's the fightmetric link



baha.. that shit is comical.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sometimes these blatant and brutal ass kickings prove to be a good thing. Whether Diego learns from this or allows it to eat him alive remains to be seen, but I'm guessing it'll be the former. He may never beat BJ Penn, but I think we'll see a different Diego after last night. For better or for worse.


He has the determination to just go back into the gym and be about his business before very long.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

sworddemon said:


> Man, 0 for 27 on takedowns too.


That's a lie. Diego got him down at least once. I remember it because Diego got him down and BJ got back up almost immediately. 

FM is biased garbage, don't trust it.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah the stats seem accurate. I really feel that Diego's corner should have stopped the fight after round 4. Did you hear his corner's advice? I know they were trying to motivate but even they didn't believe their own words you could see it in their faces and their tone.

I believe Diego's better suited for the WW division. He looked like a twig as a LW, he looks like he lacks strength at that weight. I thought that before the Penn fight, but afterwards it's even more obvious. I don't think he believes he's gonna be champ there (I don't anyone think that), but at least he'll have good wars



> Diego looked tense and stiff while BJ seemed relaxed and confident.
> Diego didn’t seem capable of changing tactics in mid fight, the takedowns and redundant striking combos obviously weren’t working.
> 
> Diego is SO intense I sometimes expect him to commit suicide or join some religious cult.
> ...


Yeah I said the same thing almost word for word in the other thread. BJ was as smooth and relaxed as you can get.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Those stats aren't correct. Diego definitely hit a kick or two, and it has him throwing nothing. If that's wrong then what else could be?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There's no doubt in my mind that one day Diego will be a champion. It's really strange. Didn't like him at all before when he was on TUF then realized he's a bit quirky, but he's all heart. For him to withstand all that punishment and to continue pushing forward shows it. Not too many people could have taken that kind of blows for all five rounds and keep trucking like that. He was discouraged, but never truly broken. Also a testament to his superior conditioning. How does he recover so quickly. 

After watching the countdown I realized this is Diego's first championship fight and BJ was right. BJ's already been there many times and has fought the best of the best. Diego's time will come though. 

All in all the fans won cuz we were able to see a good championship fight.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> That's a lie. Diego got him down at least once. I remember it because Diego got him down and BJ got back up almost immediately.
> 
> FM is biased garbage, don't trust it.


Actually, BJ dropped down on purpose to try to pull the reverse... which caused Sanchez to hold on to BJ's leg for dear life.... which, btw, happened thrice me thinks

like this:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Lol! This fight had some lop sided shit going down.


I just watched this fight again....yeah, Fightmetric is pretty accurate this time (gasp)


Diego landed one uppercut in the second round off the clinch. I wouldnt say 150 for BJ because I didnt see any strikes to his legs, I probably say about 130-135. Diego got 1 body shot in the second round too:thumb02:

*other than that...the entire fight was stuffed takedowns and Diego's 1-2 punch/headkick combos that BJ say a mile away *

I feel sorry for Diego's face


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Diego Sanchez took 150 strikes? And he wasn't knocked out? Wow...that just goes to prove how tough he is, and also proves how good BJ Penn is.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, honestly for Diego's sake I was hoping the Doc would stop it after the fourth round. I don't like Diego at all and BJ Penn is one of my favorite fighters, and I still felt bad for him. Also, in hindsight if the doc woulda stopped it after the fourth he wouldn't have that giant vagina on his head.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

diego is busted up because he wouldn't quit like other fighters would have. especially when its clear that they are not winning ala GSP v Penn II. Penn didn't even want to come out for the fifth round (no penn hate, I like penn)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Like him or hate him, Diego showed a lot of heart while getting dismantled.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He did show a lot of heart. I'm still pissed that his corner didn't throw in the towel after the 4th round. A person with that much heart will never quit, even if it'll cause him long term harm, that's why you have your corner to save your ass. LOL at the go for a take down advice that his corner gave after the 4th, like Diego didn't try that for 3 rounds. At least Diego got to show why he's never been submitted or KOed against one of the hardest hitting LW's in the world.


----------



## surfereddie (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes Diego has great heart. I think it was BJ's decision after the 1st round knockdown whether to end the fight via submission or try and pound him out. I think if he went for the submission he would have gotten it. BJ needs to throw more combos after he rattles a guy. Unless he was worried about his tank.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

You know what I would like to see? A side by side comparison of how Diego looked before and after the fight, heh.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't know why he wants to go up to ww. Unless he finds being beaten by wrestling more pleasent than being beaten by boxing


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I got two words for you...OWNED.


TraMaI said:


> That's a lie. Diego got him down at least once. I remember it because Diego got him down and BJ got back up almost immediately.
> 
> FM is biased garbage, don't trust it.



attention repped for clarifying Diego's "takedown"



attention said:


> Actually, BJ dropped down on purpose to try to pull the reverse... which caused Sanchez to hold on to BJ's leg for dear life.... which, btw, happened thrice me thinks
> 
> like this:





joey__stalin said:


> You know what I would like to see? A side by side comparison of how Diego looked before and after the fight, heh.


This reminds me of the in between shots as the next round was getting ready to start. Diego just kept getting progressively worse, it looked as if it hurt to maintain that intense look, which I give him props as many others do for staying in there to battle.



Soakked said:


> Yeah the stats seem accurate. *I really feel that Diego's corner should have stopped the fight after round 4. Did you hear his corner's advice?* I know they were trying to motivate but even they didn't believe their own words you could see it in their faces and their tone.


BJ's corner was even better which went something like this, "...This guy don't got [email protected]#T for you..."

Diego does have a lot of heart, but it was unnecessary for him to keep getting beaten down. Hopefully he will come back in a positive light because some fighters are never the same after a beating like that. Props too for Herb Dean who could have stopped the fight in the first, but let it continue, after Diego got rocked. 

I think Joe Rogan gets the quote of the night after BJ's first round flurry, "...Sometimes you get hit so hard you never fully recover. He might not even remember this round."


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

I think losing can be a good thing. Look at GSP and BJ...they have only gotten better from losing a fight. Diego doesnt have that quit in him, i know he'll be back stronger than ever. I give him credit, that was a long night for him and he didnt quit.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> That's a lie. Diego got him down at least once. I remember it because Diego got him down and BJ got back up almost immediately.
> 
> FM is biased garbage, don't trust it.


Before you try discredit FM, watch the fight and count yourself. I used to think it was a load of shit, but I have rewatched multiple bouts and it is pretty close, obviously a few strikes here or there but fairly close. I haven't counted the Penn and Sanchez fight yet.

They would be shooting themselves in the foot if they were biased, everyone would soon realize and no one would use them. It's kinda absurd to think they would favor a fighter.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> I got two words for you...OWNED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The alternative for Diego would be start running like Lietes v A.Silva, bad for his career, good for his face


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

FM is biased? haha WTF? biased for who?

FM are very very accurate in the fight stats and i know because ive actually checked some of there fights stats myself, pretty sad i know but it proved to me that its a great site.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm still shaking my head at this fight. 

I gave the edge to B.J., but damn....It really blew my mind how easily he outclassed Diego.

And great showing of cardio as well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

J.P. said:


> I'm still shaking my head at this fight.
> 
> I gave the edge to B.J., but damn....It really blew my mind how easily he outclassed Diego.
> 
> And great showing of cardio as well.


I was insanely surprised about how bad Penn beat Sanchez. I thought that Diego would at least make it a fight.

I hope that Diego come's back stronger than ever! He has a ridiculous amount of heart and he comes to fight. He always leaves it all in the cage, and that is the best kind of fighter!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> I got two words for you...OWNED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl, not the takedown I was talking about. I lol'd when Penn did that though.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Rofl, not the takedown I was talking about. I lol'd when Penn did that though.


Rewatched the entire fight... didnt see a successful takedown at any point.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Am I the only one surprised that Diego actually got 8 shots in? Penn made a comment before the fight, about how Diego is too stiff and slow, right there I knew, it was basically Griffin vs. Silva - 50 pounds.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I was insanely surprised about how bad Penn beat Sanchez. I thought that Diego would at least make it a fight.
> 
> I hope that Diego come's back stronger than ever! He has a ridiculous amount of heart and he comes to fight. He always leaves it all in the cage, and that is the best kind of fighter!


This. I've said before that I'm not a big Diego fan. However, I would love to see him regather his warrior spirit and come back even more of a beast. It's hard to see someone who has worked so hard get so completely tooled.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I think th lose to Penn will do Sanchez good. He will come back much better.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

at least Diego now knows where his striking skills stands lol and his TD's for that matter


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

NATAS said:


> at least Diego now knows where his striking skills stands lol and his TD's for that matter


Compared to Penn. But not to the rest of the division. Penn tools everyone except GSP. In the second fight GSP beat BJ standing and then beat him on the ground. Doe that mean BJ's striking and ground game isn't good? No. Just in comparison to GSP.

I think that Sanchez is still a great fighter and he is still a top LW.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Truthfully Sanchez had alot of trouble with Guida after demolishing him in the 1st round. I have no reason to think he is better then Florian, Edgar, Maynard, Aoki, or Alvarez, infact i would take any of those fighters over him aswell as Huerta.


----------



## surfereddie (Dec 14, 2009)

roboyobo said:


> I think losing can be a good thing. Look at GSP and BJ...they have only gotten better from losing a fight. Diego doesnt have that quit in him, i know he'll be back stronger than ever. I give him credit, that was a long night for him and he didnt quit.


He's already lost at WW and because of it he "quit" his weight class. Now he has no where to go


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

i would LOVE to see Sanchez vs Huerta


----------

